# male asian palm civet for sale



## Postiedave2013 (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a lovely male Asian palm civet for sale.
approx. 11 months old.
fantastic nature and a real character.
£300 ono.
PLEASE NOTE.
This is an exotic mammal, not a domestic pet.
if you have seen them and think they are cute, yes they are. however, they require a lot of attention, and space, and have a lot of attitude to give when they feel like it.
so if your looking for a cute fluffy pet to cuddle up with, that you can give time to when you want, and not when you don't, then please don't consider a palm civet. 
if having read this, you are still interested, please contact me.
or text or call on 07860584264
David

pictures to follow


----------



## efcseany (Apr 9, 2013)

Dave,

You may have more luck posting your advert in the Classified section of these forums : 

Reptile Classifieds - Exotics for Sale and Wanted - Reptile Forums

Good luck in your sale.

Take Care,


----------

